
Resist Pokémon Go - huac
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2016/07/pokemon-go-pokestops-game-situationist-play-children/
======
em3rgent0rdr
response from free-market website "Reason":
[http://reason.com/blog/2016/07/14/fun-hating-socialist-
magaz...](http://reason.com/blog/2016/07/14/fun-hating-socialist-magazine-
jacobin-sa)

------
Thetawaves
Dude needs chill. It's just a game bro.

------
em3rgent0rdr
PrivacyBadger says 16 potential trackers...

------
Ferver777
LOL I'm trying

